# Would You Like To Visit The Center Of The Universe



## drifter (Nov 23, 2020)

Here it is, all the things in the world yu may have missed.


----------



## Chet (Nov 23, 2020)

While it seems counter intuitive, after the big bang, there isn't supposed to be a center. No.... I don't get it either.


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2020)

Yeah, where is it? 
One place I definitely wouldn't want to visit is the center of the MILKY WAY. Scientists theorize there is a big black hole there. Not a happy place.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 23, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yeah, where is it?
> One place I definitely wouldn't want to visit is the center of the MILKY WAY. Scientists theorize there is a big black hole there. Not a happy place.


No, really it is just a huge Minnesota pot hole in the road, but it is definitely not a happy place to be for you or your car. 

Tony


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 23, 2020)

Nah, too cold.


----------



## 911 (Nov 23, 2020)

Maybe. Is there any Coronavirus there?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 23, 2020)

I live next door to a man who clearly believes that HE is the center of the universe...and no, I definitely don't want to visit him...


----------



## Tommy (Nov 24, 2020)

The center of my universe is right next to me when I wake up every morning.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2020)

Each one of us lives at the center of our Universe.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 24, 2020)

I am the center of the universe


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2020)

The Center of the Universe's middle name is "God's Gift to Women"!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 24, 2020)

Would You Like To Visit The Center Of The Universe​

Right now, after living off grid in the hills for five years, central heating is the center of my universe

But, as far as intergalactic?




back to reality

the center of my universe is knitting me a hoody



​

can't wait to show if off to my buds


----------



## gennie (Nov 24, 2020)

Been there - Felicity, CA

https://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2036


----------

